# SF Forged Plus riser?



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

ladyeclectic said:


> I was wondering if anyone can tell me a little about this riser? I haven't seen many in-depth reviews on this riser but people do seem to think it's a good starter. Has anyone here ever used one and can you tell me how it did? I'd be coming off a Samick Sage so this'll be a whole new ball game for me. I'm not sure what limbs I'll be using, I guess that makes a big difference? I have a 27" DL and am using a 35# bow right now but will probably get some lighter limbs to start off with.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!


Hi, I have used an win & Win SF Forged plus riser the past four months and think it is the best buy I ever made. Has all the
features of a High Priced Riser and a beautiful anodized finish. It also shoots excellent with the SF Premium Carbon Limbs I use.
You will be very happy with it. See Attached photo. Regards
Norman


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been using a SF Forged+ for going on 8 months now. The anodized finish is tough, and looks great. As Norman mentioned, it carries many of the nice features of a higher end riser, including a good limb-alignment system, two plunger holes, top and bottom stabilizer mounts. The stock grip is pretty good, although I've modified mine with plumbing putty. It is a bit of a lighter riser than I was used to when I first got it, coming off a Samick Vision, but it gives you plenty of flexibility as far as where to put weights. It will definitely outshoot me for a long time to come. 

Cheers
-Harrison


----------



## ladyeclectic (Dec 10, 2012)

Cool, I'm excited! I recently got one from a classified ad here on AT and it should be arriving at my doorstep soon (darned holiday mailing delays lol!). I'm having a blast on my Sage but, because I know this is something I definitely want to get further into, I decided to take it to the next level. 

I'm sorry for the newbie question, but is this the kind of riser I can slap a set of limbs to and start shooting? Or does it need to be calibrated to me first? I know the limbs have some adjustment with regards to weight and draw but is that something I need to worry about at first? Also, what kind of strings do you recommend?


----------



## Norman2 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Sarah, The string will depend on weight and length of Limbs. I use Short Limbs which makes my bow 66" on a 25" riser. I only
shoot 24# at the fingers so I use a 14 strand string and it is custom made from Dynema. Once you have the string you will
need to set up your rig by alining the limbs on your riser and setting up your knocking point. Suggest you do a lot of reading
on setting up and tunning an Olympic Recurve. Just do a Google and you will find more than enough to keep you busy. Any questions
just ask here and you will get plenty of help. Regards
and Happy X-mas,
Norman


----------



## goodfornothing (Oct 21, 2012)

Sarah,
I've shot it once and it was pretty solid. I used 30# mediums on it and I'm at a 28" draw. Nice and smooth. There's no need to adjust limb alignment or mess with the tiller bolts as it's already set from factory, so you can shoot it out the box, given that you have the right length string and brace height. As mentioned above, the stock grip is pretty comfortable as well. One thing you will need to adjust is the plunger. 

I used a shibuya plunger on it instead of the stock SF plunger, so that will need to be adjusted so that your arrow is barely sticking out to the right of the string when you look at the belly of the riser with the strings aligned to the face of limbs. A bit confusing, yes lol, but this should help you out a bit:

http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf

Honestly, if you can get someone from the range with experience to help you set it up, you should be fine. No need to mess with anything else. Good luck and I hope it comes in soon!


----------



## ladyeclectic (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, I think that's what I'll do.  I don't have a decent shop local but there is one a few hours away with a Level 4 coach they said could help set me up and show me a thing or two. I've gone a little crazy with getting items for this bow (all used from here in AT classifieds), but definitely want someone to help me with everything and hopefully teach me how to do it. Can't wait to see the riser (thanks again!) and am really excited to get it together! The arrows I have now are set up for 35-40# so I may need heavier tips if I go lower than 35#, but that might be best for my first ILF riser. 

Excited!!! :wink:



goodfornothing said:


> Sarah,
> I've shot it once and it was pretty solid. I used 30# mediums on it and I'm at a 28" draw. Nice and smooth. There's no need to adjust limb alignment or mess with the tiller bolts as it's already set from factory, so you can shoot it out the box, given that you have the right length string and brace height. As mentioned above, the stock grip is pretty comfortable as well. One thing you will need to adjust is the plunger.
> 
> I used a shibuya plunger on it instead of the stock SF plunger, so that will need to be adjusted so that your arrow is barely sticking out to the right of the string when you look at the belly of the riser with the strings aligned to the face of limbs. A bit confusing, yes lol, but this should help you out a bit:
> ...


----------

